# Why... Hello Everyone :)



## NolansMommy30

I posted a couple days ago regarding some bad things that have been happening.. but I am still hoping it's nothing and keeping my fingers crossed until I get my blood cultures back. Anyways, in the mean time I wanted to post in here and officially introduce myself!

My name is Brittany. I am 26 years old - 27 in November. ANDDDDD - I am expecting a little boy May 30th! I will be 27 weeks tomorrow! This will be mine and my fiance's first baby! I'm still in college.. le sigh. Close to being done! I have 3 pugs (which are my fur babies). 

... oh and I can't wait to NOT be pregnant and have my little guy here. Pregnancy has been a terrible experience for me all around. I had terrible morning sickness the first trimester which caused me to withdraw from all my classes for a semester... and now I am going through a lot that's stressing me out. I just want him to be here so I don't have to stress about everything I do, eat, etc.

So that's a little information about myself! Just wanted to say hello and I appreciate this board already because I find myself stalking it nonstop to help all my worries/fears :thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------

